# Bubba Turned Five TODAY



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Happy birthday to my boy, Bubba.....he is a whole different dog than when he came to us at two...

he had been cabled to a crate with a piece of plywood for bedding.

his anus had been shaved into a perfect O and bleached. don't ask why. i have no clue.

his owner used to bleach the garage floor where he was kept, even in summer and yes, it does get hot here.

he would get swatted with baseball caps to the head.

whilst this is not the worst abuse, of course, for a pug this is bad enough. he was a scared little boy who was totally wild, untrained, had lower lid eyelashes growing inward, scratching his cornea every time he blinked. he had lids that were not shaped right, so he never could fully close his eyes.

he had very narrow nasal passages so his chest is now barrel chested, even though we were able to fix that. 

three years later, he's a good boy who is still scared of some things....some damages cannot be fixed...but most have been...he's now my velcro boy and my heart dog, even though he has aged me 20 years.

i love me this dog. 

happy birthday, bubba. you brought malia back to life and joy into our home.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to the cutest little Puglet I've ever seen!!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Awwww Happy Birthday Bubba, and many more to come!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bubba-boy!!! 

Just know that the stars must have aligned just right for fate to have placed you in the best possible home ever....:smile:

Here's to many, many, many more years of puggly mischief-making and love... (*smooch*)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bubba thanks you....

he had a rough start. i had seattle pug rescue on speed dial, along with a trainer who lives nearby...

but now? now he's a real dog....not so afraid anymore. and so very lovable.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday to that sweet little boy!!! It's amazing what some love and attention can do for the little guys. Give him extra birthday hugs and kisses from waayyy across the country!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Bubba! May he have many more!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww Happy Birthday Bubba! 

Hope you have many more years to booger up Re. :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he got a wonderful walk today at the park.....got to go off leash...and wander and sniff and mark to his heart's content.

even though we walk every day, honey and i reserve a part of the weekend to go to the park to walk....

it's a break from the never ending chores.... and all those 'one more thing to do before i go to bed' stuff.


bubba says thank you , but food would mean more


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUBBA! He was meant to be with you so that you could post pictures of the cutest dog face I've ever seen for us! arty: Today, there are no calories so I suggest some extra noms! :hungry:


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bubba!

I am so glad you have a loving mom and dad and especially your wonderful sister Malia. You have brought so much into their lives that they would have never known because you are uniquely you.

Hope your day is filled with your favorite food and lots of love.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Happy b-day Bubba! Looks like he got the home he desperately needed and you got the dog (challenge :heh that you needed! :smile:

Were the owners crazy clean freaks? Bleaching a dog is kind of..... VERY...... weird.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Bubba you didn't realize you hit the mother lode when Re picked you up! A lifetime of happy birthdays 

I hope you have a great one.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I say we need more pictures of the birthday boy :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he is indeed one lucky little boy, because we said we liked pugs but didn't want one due to the shedding...

and then i saw him. and that was that. 

when i found out about the bleaching, it was all over.....he was coming home with me.

he has been the most difficult dog i've ever rescued.....

but worth it. 

he still ducks his head if you come in from above.....he still jumps if he is startled by some things. 

he no longer pees in his sleep...

i guess he started feeling safer the day he let me rub his belly whilst he was on his back.

that took almost two years.

i don't know if i ever want to do this again.....i think i've earned a home grown, but i don't regret one single second of every dog i've ever rescued....especially this one.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

he says he is sorry.....but he is on a diet...there will be no more pics until he is his svelte self one more time.

to tahlz and meggels...you two were right. i didn't see it until this week.

i am sorry i was so sensitive.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

And Bubba The Love Sponge thanks you for everything!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ahhh. Bubba is big boned! Is he large for a pug? I don't mean fat or skinny, but tall? 

And I don't think Bubba was fat the week before, right? Didn't he gain some weight very recently? Honestly, when you look at them every day you don't see the changes. 

i remember when Rebel gained that nine pounds in 7 or 8 days. he looked the same to me! Even for a large dog, that was a lot of weight to stack on.

Regardless, I loved the photos of Bubba you posted today - there's just something about that face that's fascinating.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bubba.

What a puglicious boy!

You look like you've got your life 'well sussed mate' as we would say here.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

magicre said:


> i guess he started feeling safer the day he let me rub his belly whilst he was on his back.
> 
> that took almost two years.


Eyes are welling up with tears.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

*Happy Birthday To You...Happy Birthay To You...Happy Birthday Dear BUBBA...Happy Birthday Tooo Yoouuu!!!!!!!!!!! arty: and many many more*


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I just noticed Re that because you can't see any detail in your avatar of Bubba, in such a small version of this pic he looks a little like a high heel boot....:biggrin1: :heh:
Is it just me??


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i think about his past beagle country, i also well up....i've only ever had rescues...and whilst they fed and housed him, they were crazy and well, he's a little pug...they were bred to be nothing more than lap warmers. who puts these little foo dogs in a garage? and beats them with baseball caps...he used to pee on the run because i doubt they stopped when they walked him...

no....nikie..i don't believe he is big boned.....he is big chested from not being able to breathe...his right back leg is a little bowed, probably from when he was in the womb and maybe didn't lay right....but it's a healthy leg....so we just watch it..

he's a good boy...he really is and i thank all of you for sharing in his day. he had a lot of work to do these past three years....and he's come a long long way.

i doubt he will ever be right...he still can't walk past an open grate without locking up and it doesn't take much for that to happen....

the weight thing was, well, i don't even know what to say about that.

even though i took it personally, i had to look at him and it seemed from that day until two or three days ago, he ballooned even more....so whilst i knew he had a few pounds more than he needed, when i re did the math, it was oops...no wonder you're a pugalard...with small dogs, an ounce and a half a day can add up...and did.

so tahlz and meg saw what i refused to and now that i see it too, we will take care of it and then post new pics and videos of his new bad ass self.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Happy birthday to my Bubba Boy!!!

Next time Abi comes over she is bringing you something from her freezer and will be spoiling you just cause she forgot it was your birthday!!!:hug:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Bubba is lucky. I figure we all have our dogs for a reason. Maybe to build character, or patience, or something. 

But it sounds like you got more character-building than most of us! And more than you bargained for. But you stuck with it and Bubba is all the better for it.

It's awful what happened to him. I wonder if dogs remember, or if they are just left with the scars and the memories fade eventually.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> And Bubba The Love Sponge thanks you for everything!


LMAO Drew loves that show.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Bubba. I am sure that he is grateful every day to be where he is.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

WHO BLEACHES A DOGS BUTT?????



Hope Bubba had a good time on his special day. 

I don't celebrate my dogs birthdays. They are spoiled enough I think on an EVERY day basis. Plus, I don't know all their birthdays so it wouldn't be fair. Im sure Bubba and Malia (did I spell that right?)are spoiled rotten as well. 

And a note on the weight thing. When we see our dogs every day, sometimes we don't notice they are getting a little bit chunkier. Sometimes it takes a stranger or someone that doesn't see them every day. To me, they are my kids, and if you say something I take offense to (regardless of the thing said was meant to be offensive) You get defensive and upset. I know when my mom told me Sarge was getting fatTER when we visited the other week (and her scale confirmed it) I felt horrible. First off, don't call my kid fat. And secondly, you are right  LOL

MAGIC RE, I am glad you apologized to those two, it takes a big person to do that. I wasn't getting involved because I like everyone here and I hate drama. I hope we can both agree that our animals need some more walks (and at least in my case, I do too!)

Happy birthday to Bubba and I am so glad he has you!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

BTW do you think his pooper might've gotten bleached from him sitting in the floor of his pen - since his previous owner was bleaching that? Maybe they shaved the hair around it because it was irritated from the bleach?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bubba-licious!! 

Slobbers are being sent up the 5 from Khan!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 5th Birthday Bubba!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Big Boy! I'm sure your parents spoilt you rotten today, although I know for a fact your not getting any bison necks, oh maybe I'll save you one for your present!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

they are walked, wolfsnaps......they were both being overfed. i just suck at math. we're all good now.
when i'm wrong, i'm wrong. sometimes it takes a knock in the head, but ah well.

donna, now that i look at it....yeah, he does look like a high heel boot....with his arse up in the air like that. that's how he eats when he's really serious.

abi, he will remember that because i just told him....

you too robin....bison neck . one. bubba eat.

i think dogs live in the moment. but i also think they remember.
scars don't hurt though.....and the memory i think only returns if the situation returns...so if i go to pet bubba from above on downward to his head, he will still lower his head....i have to come in from his chin, below to up.

no, mischieffgrrl, it was a perfectly shaved O...and the bleach was only on that O. at least i don't think so. and the chi they had had the same O.

thank you, gina...slobbers accepted from that dog of yours.....

we'll be expecting that bison neck, miss robin. 
we assessed the freezer situation from all angles and honey's good, but he said, even he's not that good...especially with emu coming. LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy birthday to bubba!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Happy birthday to bubba!


back and already posting.... glad you had a great time.


----------

